# Upright Keezer 6 Keger



## Redcans83 (3/11/18)

Righto new guy here,
Spent hours and hours on this forum over the last few weeks, changed my mind about ten times then but the bullet.
Upright 288L F&P freezer came up on the Facebook picked her up for only $250, in real good condition .
Spent a few more nights trawling this forum and heaps of others looking for inspiration, I didn’t really find much so started from scratch really.
I did read that I should work out how many taps I want than allow for 1 more so I started from there. I ordered 2 Intertaps to start with those little buggers are expensive plus hose manifold, etc from Kegland. 
Next I picked up some timber and bits from the local hardware that is over 40 kms away this gets a bit tricky cos I’m always in a hurry so alway forget something, anyway 2 trips later and one to the Kmart for a metal shelf, and I had almost everything I needed to build a heavy duty shelf inside my new keezer
Anyway pictures tell a thousand words. Turned out better then I expected I can easily fit 6 kegs and gas inside. 

View attachment 114009
View attachment 114010
View attachment 114011
View attachment 114012
View attachment 114013
View attachment 114014
View attachment 114015
View attachment 114016
View attachment 114018


----------



## Redcans83 (3/11/18)




----------



## Pete Donohue (8/11/18)

Looks fantastic mate! Is there any reason you went with timber over something like aluminium?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (23/11/18)

Im gunna say because his cabinetry skills with timber far surpass his aluminium welding or metalwork skills.

But upps to your build buddy. don't skimp on the taps tho.
If there's the room for 6, then squeeze them in. 
And don't be afraid to do a little detail work on the fridge skin.


----------



## Redcans83 (24/11/18)

Yeah boys I only used timber cos it was waaaay cheaper. Left lots of expansion gaps in case the timber moves a bit. Hou5cat. I have been looking for ideas to make the outside of the freezer look a bit better but cant find anything good, do you have any ideas?


----------



## Tugsynz (25/11/18)

How did you remove the plastic rails from the sides of the freezer?


----------



## Redcans83 (25/11/18)

Tugsynz said:


> How did you remove the plastic rails from the sides of the freezer?


For some reason I can’t see your pics, might just be my phone playing up anyway, to remove the rails was actually easy, 
just slightly pull the whole bottom part of the rail away from the side of freezer about say about 5- 10mm and keep hold of it, 
Then push or pull the very front of the rail down, the rail should still be stuck to the side of freezer but on and angle facing downwards. 
Then pull the whole rail towards opening of the door it should slide quite easily. 
Hope that makes sense.
I then got a drill bit, and gently ( by hand) dug out the insulation to the outer shell of the freezer I didn’t want to find a cooling tube, then I drilled a hole for my temp prob. 
I poked the prob through and filled it with Blutack


----------



## Tugsynz (25/11/18)

Tugsynz said:


> How did you remove the plastic rails from the sides of the freezer?


https://photos.app.goo.gl/dAeufu4pvYb8et8f6

did you need to pry the bottom out with any tools?


----------



## Tugsynz (25/11/18)

i think I mine might be different. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3VvZxY9RLqYzGGzFA


----------



## H0U5ECAT (4/12/18)

Re skin, my first one was the TARDIS.
But I'm a printer and have those skills at hand.

If you've got the skills, even a good paintjob will brighten up your day.
My latest dream would be the Han solo in Carbonite design. That would be fn sweet


----------

